# Rant: Apparently I'm stuck with a Sonic for a month.



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

hmm. either your dealer is uptight or mine is stupid. I went in for recall, they had never heard of such a recall and didn't have the parts and sent me home. Came back for the work, but the parts were delayed so they sent me home again. then came back finally and got it fixed. hah.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

No one can stop you from taking you car go there and demand they keep it indoors or you will drive it and suffer the consequences , I feel your pain how dare they leave your car outside , do you have a garage ?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd be like, give me the car back, follow me home, then bring me back for the Sonic. Call me when your big boy panties, I mean parts, arrive.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

stamas said:


> No one can stop you from taking you car go there and demand they keep it indoors or you will drive it and suffer the consequences , I feel your pain how dare they leave your car outside , do you have a garage ?


Posts like this make me laugh. Where was your car when you bought it? Outside. in the weather, being a car in its natural environment. 

They are keeping your cars to in effect protect you. Or would you rather have happen to you what the ignition problem caused, but probably more catastrophic? By all means keep your car against there recommendations, drive it till it breaks and then what? I bet you won't get a rental that way.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> hmm. either your dealer is uptight or mine is stupid. I went in for recall, they had never heard of such a recall and didn't have the parts and sent me home. Came back for the work, but the parts were delayed so they sent me home again. then came back finally and got it fixed. hah.


It's a huge dealership. I'm sure they're being extra cautious due to GM having the heat on them for the ignition switch ordeal. :/ I just want to know why it takes so long to get ahold of these parts. It seems ridiculous.


 iLove


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

stamas said:


> No one can stop you from taking you car go there and demand they keep it indoors or you will drive it and suffer the consequences , I feel your pain how dare they leave your car outside , do you have a garage ?


Yeah, I keep it in the garage unless I'm staying in a hotel or something, traveling. I suppose if it was a Corvette or something they'd take better care of me, but it's a huge dealership and they probably see 100 people like me a day.. I'm just very particular about my car. 

I made it clear when I was there that I want my car back ASAP and was not pleased with the Sonic (I was nice about it, probably too nice) and they just kind of laughed and said they understood. 



 iLove


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

For this recall they inspect your car, if your car is showing signs of failure they can't let you drive it without replacing the part and you get a loaner until that time. I guess I'm missing something as to why one would want to take your car when you could have the axle break while your driving it. 

Sounds like your dealer is top notch and doing a great job.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> hmm. either your dealer is uptight or mine is stupid. I went in for recall, they had never heard of such a recall and didn't have the parts and sent me home. Came back for the work, but the parts were delayed so they sent me home again. then came back finally and got it fixed. hah.


They only hang on to your car and give you a rental like that if there is actually an issue with the part thats in, im also driving around waiting for the part to become available in my own car because it didnt show any signs of wear or cracks. if they kept his car deeming it unsafe to drive its because there was visible damage.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

stamas said:


> No one can stop you from taking you car go there and demand they keep it indoors or you will drive it and suffer the consequences , I feel your pain how dare they leave your car outside , do you have a garage ?


False. If there is a visible issue with the part in question and it presents an immediate safety issue the shop is not only within their right but actually legally required to tell you you cant drive it away. Unless you want to show up with a flatbed and tow it home.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> Posts like this make me laugh. Where was your car when you bought it? Outside. in the weather, being a car in its natural environment.
> 
> They are keeping your cars to in effect protect you. Or would you rather have happen to you what the ignition problem caused, but probably more catastrophic? By all means keep your car against there recommendations, drive it till it breaks and then what? I bet you won't get a rental that way.


I understand why they're keeping the car, I'm not as upset about that, but it is still MY car and I keep it indoors so I don't like the idea of it being kept in a lot, ya know? Sure that's where it was kept prior to me paying for it, but since then I've used a clay bar on it and been very particular with the interior and exterior care. I'm more finicky than some, I get that, but I like the end result 

We have a good threat of hail and tornadoes next week so I'm not exactly excited about the possibility of my car getting hail damage when it would normally be safe in my garage. 


 iLove


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I understand why they're keeping the car, I'm not as upset about that, but it is still MY car and I keep it indoors so I don't like the idea of it being kept in a lot, ya know? Sure that's where it was kept prior to me paying for it, but since then I've used a clay bar on it and been very particular with the interior and exterior care. I'm more finicky than some, I get that, but I like the end result
> 
> We have a good threat of hail and tornadoes next week so I'm not exactly excited about the possibility of my car getting hail damage when it would normally be safe in my garage.


Cruze or corvette? Which do you think the lot would rather replace if a tornado went through? Hail damage is fixable. I still fail to see the problem?


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> Cruze or corvette? Which do you think the lot would rather replace if a tornado went through? Hail damage is fixable. I still fail to see the problem?


At the end of the day some people value there property more than others , the person who has started the thread obviously baby's his car and does not want it to get damaged by hail which is perfectly reasonable , and for the record once a roof has been damaged on a brand new car it's not a case of fill it and spray it the car becomes a WRITE OFF .I bet you put your car through one of the car washes with the big spinning pieces of plastic brushes 

Furthermore my car was delivered on a lorry and taken straight home , it was not sitting on a forecourt ,


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> I still fail to see the problem?


Some cars are more important to people than others. Personally, I wouldn't want a Corvette. But I'm very particular about my car and I don't want any damage to it. The one night last year that she stayed overnight at the dealer, I stopped by that evening (while they were still open) and checked on it in the back lot to see how they parked it.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

stamas said:


> At the end of the day some people value there property more than others , the person who has started the thread obviously baby's his car and does not want it to get damaged by hail which is perfectly reasonable , and for the record once a roof has been damaged on a brand new car it's not a case of fill it and spray it the car becomes a WRITE OFF .I bet you put your car through one of the car washes with the big spinning pieces of plastic brushes
> 
> Furthermore my car was delivered on a lorry and taken straight home , it was not sitting on a forecourt ,


Very nice so you're one of the assumers. No my car gets handwashed. Nice derail though. 

Have you never heard of paintless dent repair? Works wonders. Write off? unlikely. Again Paintless dent repair. Again to the dealer, your personal value is not important. The 70k vette or 65k Cadillac highly out values our cruze. 

If the OP has a problem with car being out in the open its as simple as has been suggested already. Go back and get it. They are only keeping it for your safety and there liability. 
If it hurts yours or her(OP's name is Juliet BTW) feelings then don't make a rant thread.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> Very nice so you're one of the assumers. No my car gets handwashed. Nice derail though.
> 
> Have you never heard of paintless dent repair? Works wonders. Write off? unlikely. Again Paintless dent repair. Again to the dealer, your personal value is not important. The 70k vette or 65k Cadillac highly out values our cruze.
> 
> ...


did your mum never teach you the phrase if you haven't got anything nice to say don't say anything stall I think you should leave the thread we are having a conversation , you are not the holder of all the answers


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

stamas said:


> did your mum never teach you the phrase if you haven't got anything nice to say don't say anything stall I think you should leave the thread we are having a conversation , you are not the holder of all the answers


lol, Its a general discussion rant, key word is rant. There are no answers, when there are no questions. She complained on the internet and it was met with public opinion.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> lol, Its a general discussion rant, key word is rant. There are no answers, when there are no questions. She complained on the internet and it was met with public opinion.


Fair enough , you have your opinion I have mine , I just thought I would let our fellow cruzer know that I would not be happy myself about buying a 20 grand car and it being taken away from someone's else's screw up( his rant is valid ) lol


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't show care for my car like many of you do. However... I don't criticize you for doing it because it is a huge investment and good for you for taking care of it. I feel for you OP and hopefully your car comes out of this damage free, however I feel for the dealership too because they are just trying to make sure your safe. It's a tough spot but I'm sure in the end everything will be okay.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I understand the OP concern with hail damage, but why worry about something that might happen? That's what insurance is for, so you don't have to worry. Besides if the car is damaged in their care it would be their insurance that pays for any damages done, same as if a mechanic totaled your car on a test drive.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

​dang !


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> Cruze or corvette? Which do you think the lot would rather replace if a tornado went through? Hail damage is fixable. I still fail to see the problem?


No hard feelings on my end, you're allowed to state your .02 

With the way I care for my car I probably should own a Mercedes or something, yeah lol, but that's not exactly my budget, and to be honest I adore my Cruze and I take pride in caring for it.

Again, I understand they have it for safety and I get that, I was just complaining on here in hopes some other car owners would get where I was coming from 

Besides, I guess I've never gone through it before, but if it gets hail damage don't I still have to pay a deductible for that?




 iLove


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

stamas said:


> Furthermore my car was delivered on a lorry and taken straight home , it was not sitting on a forecourt ,


Mine actually arrived at the car yard as I turned up to collect it. The detailing had been done in a holding yard before being delivered. Had 7km on the clock.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Ausssie . Sorry Mate but will be going to Ireland instead of VIsiting Queensland ..

Smurfboarding the Atlantic there has less sharks !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> Sup Ausssie . Sorry Mate but will be going to Ireland instead of VIsiting Queensland ..
> 
> Smurfboarding the Atlantic there has less sharks !


I would rather play with sharks than freeze to death.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

HAhahahaha haaaahha ! She will warm me up though , if I am lucky enough !


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

I test drove a Sonic and thought they were really cute and drove nice, plus they were cheaper. My issue is that I have two carseats in the back and the cruze was just a little bigger for the kids.


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

brian v said:


> Sup Ausssie . Sorry Mate but will be going to Ireland instead of VIsiting Queensland ..
> 
> Smurfboarding the Atlantic there has less sharks !


take me along! Ireland is one of my dream places to visit!


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

MamaCruze said:


> I test drove a Sonic and thought they were really cute and drove nice, plus they were cheaper. My issue is that I have two carseats in the back and the cruze was just a little bigger for the kids.


i looked at the sonic aswell but it just didn't have the appeal of the cruze , it feels like a bit of a shoe box when your on the motorway , cruze felt more steady .


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

MamaCruze said:


> I test drove a Sonic and thought they were really cute and drove nice, plus they were cheaper. My issue is that I have two carseats in the back and the cruze was just a little bigger for the kids.


The day I bought my Cruze they had a fully loaded Sonic in the white diamond tricoat (just a sedan, not a hatchback) on the salesfloor that actually looked nice, and they'd priced it to sell. I walked into the dealership pretty set on a Cruze, but I kept looking at the Sonic, dug that white paint with the black contrast trim, and thought I'd inquire about it. The dealer let my mom and I take a similar one to lunch. I have to be honest I HATED that thing. My mom thought it felt like a cheap foreign car, and for my taste it drove poorly. It didn't accelerate at all and feels putzy. Idk, that white one looked great with that special paint job and all the options, but compared to my ltz Cruze it was no contest what I wanted to buy.

After having the no-frills rental Sonic for less than 48 hours, I feel even more strongly about it. It has no power, it's LOUD and there's a oily burning smell when I get out of it. It's probably why I was so pissy to get a Sonic in the first place, because I'd test drove one and couldn't wait to drive it back to the dealership, and now I'm stuck with one for (...weeks?). I'm considering calling the service guy and asking if there's any way I can get a different rental, but I'm too timid/nice in person to be the difficult customer :/


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

A LTZ Sonic even with leather seats is barely comparable to a 1LT. I had one and glad I did drive a Cruze 1.4 6MT. That right there was one of those makes you appreciate your own car more when you turn the rental car back in moments.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You can get the 1.4T in the sonic, its a $700 option. Being hundreds of pounds lighter than the cruze with the same engine it should be faster and have slightly better handling. I suspect the sonics you drove are the standard 1.8L engines. Even the LTZ sonic is standard with that crappy thing.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

MamaCruze said:


> take me along! Ireland is one of my dream places to visit!


Ireland is a great place for sure. It's really cheap to go there and stay there, but it ends up being pricey paying for petrol (if you drive) and buy a lot of top shelf whisky. 

I haven't explored northern Ireland yet, but everywhere with the exception of Dublin that I did see was fantastic. Dublin is fine, and there are things to see there, but it's not a true Ireland experience. It's just like any other American big city imo and the alcohol is way overpriced compared to other places. 

Give me a pub in the countryside or overlooking the windy/rainy/rocky shore and some shepherd's pie any day and I'll stay forever. 

It's also realllllly fun driving over there too, though petrol is approx $8-9/gal.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

spacedout said:


> You can get the 1.4T in the sonic, its a $700 option. Being hundreds of pounds lighter than the cruze with the same engine it should be faster and have slightly better handling. I suspect the sonics you drove are the standard 1.8L engines. Even the LTZ sonic is standard with that crappy thing.


the 1.4 motor is a fantasist fuel efficient motor but it's nothing to write home about , plus the sonic May be lighter but that dosent necessarily mean it handles better , and it won't be faster the cruze has a bigger fuel system to make up for the weight difference , only thing the sonic is would be more economical


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

stamas said:


> the 1.4 motor is a fantasist fuel efficient motor but it's nothing to write home about , plus the sonic May be lighter but that dosent necessarily mean it handles better , and it won't be faster the cruze has a bigger fuel system to make up for the weight difference , only thing the sonic is would be more economical


I drove a 1.8L auto LS cruze when I looked at mine, there is a major difference in power in daily driving with the 1.4T. The sonic steering certainly is quicker in the corners than the cruze, though the heavier feel of the cruze steering is nicer at higher speed corners. The published stock 0-60mph times for both cars show the sonic a full second faster. 

I really have no idea what your trying to say about the fuel system, both cars are tuned the same with the same size injectors. Both cars make 138HP/148lb-ft torque. Only difference is fuel tank size and the cruze having a larger one its heavier again making it slower. Sonic gas tank is 12.2 gallons, Cruze is 15.6gallons(ECO manual has a restriction that kicks off at 12.6gallons).


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I drove a 1.8L auto LS cruze when I looked at mine, there is a major difference in power in daily driving with the 1.4T. The sonic steering certainly is quicker in the corners than the cruze, though the heavier feel of the cruze steering is nicer at higher speed corners. The published stock 0-60mph times for both cars show the sonic a full second faster.
> 
> I really have no idea what your trying to say about the fuel system, both cars are tuned the same with the same size injectors. Both cars make 138HP/148lb-ft torque. Only difference is fuel tank size and the cruze having a larger one its heavier again making it slower. Sonic gas tank is 12.2 gallons, Cruze is 15.6gallons(ECO manual has a restriction that kicks off at 12.6gallons).


i was was under the impression that the cruze had a bigger fuel pump sitting inside the tank , so when you plant your foot there is more fuel to get you going ? 

Sonic is a nice little car just looks like an under styled cruze IMO


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

stamas said:


> i was was under the impression that the cruze had a bigger fuel pump sitting inside the tank , so when you plant your foot there is more fuel to get you going ?


Since the 1.4T engine in both uses the same tune and fuel injectors the fuel pressure requirements(fuel pump size & rate of flow) is exactly the same.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> You can get the 1.4T in the sonic, its a $700 option. Being hundreds of pounds lighter than the cruze with the same engine it should be faster and have slightly better handling. I suspect the sonics you drove are the standard 1.8L engines. Even the LTZ sonic is standard with that crappy thing.


Nope , drove a Cruze 2LT auto then Sonic 1.4 LTZ auto as rental. When I was looking for my car the Sonic LTZ on the lot was same price as my eco. I got in that thing thinking I was gonna be leaps and bounds faster. IF this car was that slow I would hate to see what the non ev spark felt like. Even when they gave me my eco back with a new coil and new misgapped iridiums It was faster than the LTZ Sonic. If I never drove the Cruze maybe the Sonic wouldn't feel that bad.



stamas said:


> Sonic is a nice little car just looks like an under styled cruze IMO


 It feels like it could be the same interior size but styling is not the same for here at least. the overseas MyLink cruze dash differs from ours as we have the screen and buttons.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Since the 1.4T engine in both uses the same tune and fuel injectors the fuel pressure requirements(fuel pump size & rate of flow) is exactly the same.


I highly doubt they run at the same fuel pressure the cruze is a lot heavier it would struggle to move if that we're the case


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> Nope , drove a Cruze 2LT auto then Sonic 1.4 LTZ auto as rental. When I was looking for my car the Sonic LTZ on the lot was same price as my eco. I got in that thing thinking I was gonna be leaps and bounds faster. IF this car was that slow I would hate to see what the non ev spark felt like. Even when they gave me my eco back with a new coil and new misgapped iridiums It was faster than the LTZ Sonic. If I never drove the Cruze maybe the Sonic wouldn't feel that bad.


I'm sure if you drove a 1.4T manual sonic you would be pleasantly surprised. The auto cruze is much slower than the manual cruze.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

stamas said:


> I highly doubt they run at the same fuel pressure the cruze is a lot heavier it would struggle to move if that we're the case


The weight of the car has nothing to do with how much pressure the fuel pump gives. Will the cruze use more fuel? sure it does because it weighs more so the engine has to work harder in all situations. Both cars make the exact same power so I'm not sure why you think the cruze would require a higher pressure larger fuel pump, that's not how it works.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I'm sure if you drove a 1.4T manual sonic you would be pleasantly surprised. The auto cruze is much slower than the manual cruze.


Maybe so, and yes I also found out the way I drive the 6AT is 15 MPG or so less than my 6MT on the same road trips in the city and long turnpike hauls.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

When it Hails does the Dealer move the entire inventory indoors also? Your CRUZE is no more important than any other Car on the lot? If a bolt of lightning or any other event of God hits your CRUZE you can use your insurance.


cdb09007 said:


> hmm. either your dealer is uptight or mine is stupid. I went in for recall, they had never heard of such a recall and didn't have the parts and sent me home. Came back for the work, but the parts were delayed so they sent me home again. then came back finally and got it fixed. hah.


 How did they fix it without the available parts on national backorder? Did they put another bad half shaft in?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> Maybe so, and yes I also found out the way I drive the 6AT is 15 MPG or so less than my 6MT on the same road trips in the city and long turnpike hauls.


I doubt its that big of a difference, more like 4-8 mpg better with the ECO manual. If you saw 15 mpg difference there has to be some other variable at play. 

GM EPA rating on the auto are a joke(this coming from someone how can beat the EPA ratings), most will only see 27-33mpg average with a 1.4T auto. Cruise set at 68-72mph in 50F weather gets 39mpg with my cruze, I get even higher if I drive in the 45-55mph range. As long as I drive over 75% highway I have no problem beating the EPA ratings. 

The city MPG is what is really abysmal with the auto and brings your overall average down, rated at 26mpg city, that's more like 18-21mpg.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL, THE WAY I DRIVE is the key term... On the way to lordstown I got about 37.6 MPG DIC doing about 80 MPH. On the way back I got 42.6 DIC driving the speed limit.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> LOL, THE WAY I DRIVE is the key term... On the way to lordstown I got about 37.6 MPG DIC doing about 80 MPH. On the way back I got 42.6 DIC driving the speed limit.


At 80mph in 15F weather my 1.4T auto got 27.8mpg(DIC 30.9MPG), in warmer weather I suspect I would have been at least 3mpg higher. At those speeds thats where the ECO gearing and aerodynamic mods make the biggest difference, anything above 70mph the mpg tanks wit the automatic. 

75mph in warm weather is only good for 33mpg average(pump calculated), yet at 68-72mph I almost always get 39mpg. Thats a HUGE difference, think 75mph is around 2600rpm.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

80 in 6th for me is just shy of 2400.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> 80 in 6th for me is just shy of 2400.



There you go, 37.6mpg DIC is around 33mpg average pump calculated with my cruze, around what I get at 75mph at 2600RPM. I need a 7speed!


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

spacedout said:


> The weight of the car has nothing to do with how much pressure the fuel pump gives. Will the cruze use more fuel? sure it does because it weighs more so the engine has to work harder in all situations. Both cars make the exact same power so I'm not sure why you think the cruze would require a higher pressure larger fuel pump, that's not how it works.


You have a good point , why would they make the sonic faster ? Strange


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now I know why I want to leave this Rag sitting here !


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

Well im sure if you are unhappy and it's making a smell and you told them they'd be more than willing to give you a different rental. I'm kind of surprised that they would rent you a sonic in the first place since you would think they would have a cruze on hand to rent. my cruze was a dealership rental car before i bought it. makes sense they'd give you the same thing you're waiting on, especially if you bought the car from the dealership it's being worked on at? maybe time to find a new dealer!

kind of surprised that the gm people who comment on some of the threads haven't spoken up here either!




Jukebox Juliet said:


> The day I bought my Cruze they had a fully loaded Sonic in the white diamond tricoat (just a sedan, not a hatchback) on the salesfloor that actually looked nice, and they'd priced it to sell. I walked into the dealership pretty set on a Cruze, but I kept looking at the Sonic, dug that white paint with the black contrast trim, and thought I'd inquire about it. The dealer let my mom and I take a similar one to lunch. I have to be honest I HATED that thing. My mom thought it felt like a cheap foreign car, and for my taste it drove poorly. It didn't accelerate at all and feels putzy. Idk, that white one looked great with that special paint job and all the options, but compared to my ltz Cruze it was no contest what I wanted to buy.
> 
> After having the no-frills rental Sonic for less than 48 hours, I feel even more strongly about it. It has no power, it's LOUD and there's a oily burning smell when I get out of it. It's probably why I was so pissy to get a Sonic in the first place, because I'd test drove one and couldn't wait to drive it back to the dealership, and now I'm stuck with one for (...weeks?). I'm considering calling the service guy and asking if there's any way I can get a different rental, but I'm too timid/nice in person to be the difficult customer :/


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Currently driving mine till the axle shaft comes in. Granted I'm the tech doing all the work on it. We haven't been holding cars for this recall. We'd be holding 20 to 30 cars.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Benner said:


> Currently driving mine till the axle shaft comes in. Granted I'm the tech doing all the work on it. We haven't been holding cars for this recall. We'd be holding 20 to 30 cars.


This is a huge dealership, so I would think they would have a lot of cars coming in as well, but the service guy made it sound like there was only one other car they were holding, so I'm not sure if people aren't aware and haven't come in for the recall yet (I was never notified other than going in for an oil change) and/or if there was some sort of actual sign of damage to it... or idk. 

Probably doesn't have anything to do with it, but I know GM is under a lot of pressure for that whole ignition switch recall with the Cobalts and whatever. It was in our local news within the past month or so because some lady expects the dealership to give her daughter a brand new car to replace her Cobalt since they don't have the parts to do the recall on hand. smh. at least I'm not THAT lady.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

My dealer gave me Malibu's both times I've needed them. And both had less than a 100 miles on the clock. 

Talk to a manager and ask for something comparable or better than the Cruze.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Just figured I would update. I got the call last night that my baby was ready to pick up 
So it didn't take too long and we have a threat of large hail today, so just in time to get back in the garage.

While I am very happy to have it back, I have to rant about this... my car was FILTHY (and not filthy in the good way, pervs) it had water spots all over it and then it was coated in dust and there were handprints, etc on the exterior where people had touched it after it had been dirty. I get my car is black, so it shows up more, but they didn't even have service mats in it when the guy pulled it up....... I realize I'm more nit picky about my car than some people, but seriously what the ever loving f!? One of their guys couldn't have cleaned it up a bit before having me pick it up? I was excited to get my car back and drive it... instead I was so disgusted by the exterior I had to take it right home and spend the evening washing it.

I bought my car brand new, and paid for it in cash at that same dealership... granted I took their advertising off the back of it, maybe they don't realize I bought the car there? Or... I guess because it's paid off already they don't feel they have a reason to value me as a continued customer other than freebie recall work? Maybe I'm expecting too much, but I guess I just expect slightly better service than that. *sigh*

Regardless, it's home and safe and clean now. So I'm pleased in that regard.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I used to feel like that three years ago when my It was new , now not so much . Look up goof ball in your neighborhood of Iowa and have him Detail your Cruzen . Tell him I sent you so it should be Free . 


Sent from a Toaster .


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> Very nice so you're one of the assumers. No my car gets handwashed. Nice derail though.
> 
> Have you never heard of paintless dent repair? Works wonders. Write off? unlikely. Again Paintless dent repair. Again to the dealer, your personal value is not important. The 70k vette or 65k Cadillac highly out values our cruze.
> 
> ...


I think I will take your signture to heart and not listen to you. Devaluing someone's concern because you don't share it is just scornful.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Just figured I would update. I got the call last night that my baby was ready to pick up
> So it didn't take too long and we have a threat of large hail today, so just in time to get back in the garage.
> 
> While I am very happy to have it back, I have to rant about this... my car was FILTHY (and not filthy in the good way, pervs) it had water spots all over it and then it was coated in dust and there were handprints, etc on the exterior where people had touched it after it had been dirty. I get my car is black, so it shows up more, but they didn't even have service mats in it when the guy pulled it up....... I realize I'm more nit picky about my car than some people, but seriously what the ever loving f!? One of their guys couldn't have cleaned it up a bit before having me pick it up? I was excited to get my car back and drive it... instead I was so disgusted by the exterior I had to take it right home and spend the evening washing it.
> ...


That's awesome you got it back already! When I take mine in, I specifically ask for it not to be washed. Getting them to follow through is sometimes a challenge though. I put a steering wheel condom on as well, because I'm that picky.

Luckily no problems yet in my couple visits, but one visit is one too many.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

brian v said:


> I used to feel like that three years ago when my It was new , now not so much . Look up goof ball in your neighborhood of Iowa and have him Detail your Cruzen . Tell him I sent you so it should be Free .
> 
> 
> Sent from a Toaster .


Haha I don't think I'd hire a _goof ball_ to detail my car...!?

It's ok, I love detailing my own car and probably care about it more than anyone I paid would.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No some one Details the cruzen as much as Goof Ball . He is the professional detailer of the cruzen . CC2012 . Ha Ha . 

But since you prefer taking care of yer cruzen on your own that is fine with us . And we do Love our cruzen's . So much so people name them . To me it is just another vehichle to use to get to and frow efficiently .


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

i have worked it out juliet my buddy my old pal .... you are very good at telling us the problems but you dont have the will power to tell the dealer . the sonic was given to you because you took it you didnt have to take it you could of caused a scene and they would have given you a differnt car . when it came back dirt you should of said hey my car is filthy weres the manager i want to speek to him about this . remeber juilet in a business World THE CUSTOMER İS ALWAYS RIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Haha I don't think I'd hire a _goof ball_ to detail my car...!?
> 
> It's ok, I love detailing my own car and probably care about it more than anyone I paid would.


Haha yeah Brian is referring to chevycruze2012, with the Ice Blue Eco. He details it professionally almost daily, including disassembling the car to clean it haha. The kid knows good products though, I used the Meguiars Ultimate line as he suggested with great results!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

stamas said:


> i have worked it out juliet my buddy my old pal .... you are very good at telling us the problems but you dont have the will power to tell the dealer . the sonic was given to you because you took it you didnt have to take it you could of caused a scene and they would have given you a differnt car . when it came back dirt you should of said hey my car is filthy weres the manager i want to speek to him about this . remeber juilet in a business World THE CUSTOMER İS ALWAYS RIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Of course I'm telling the problems here. That's why I labeled it a rant. 

I don't want to complain and be known as the *b-word* customer at the dealership. 

Am I passive/passive aggressive? Is it a personal flaw? Sure am and probably is. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Haha yeah Brian is referring to chevycruze2012, with the Ice Blue Eco. He details it professionally almost daily, including disassembling the car to clean it haha. The kid knows good products though, I used the Meguiars Ultimate line as he suggested with great results!


Ok I understand now haha!!

I use Meguiars as well, though he sounds like a pretty intense cleaner. My daily detailing doesn't go much further than a California Duster lol. 



 Sent with iLove


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Juliet, how long did it take for them to get/fix the recalled axle? My dealership (in Rhode Island) has had my car for almost 3 weeks. They are still waiting for parts.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

LizzieCruze said:


> Juliet, how long did it take for them to get/fix the recalled axle? My dealership (in Rhode Island) has had my car for almost 3 weeks. They are still waiting for parts.


Just under a week, thankfully. Though at the time I took it in the service guy said another Cruze was waiting over 3 weeks.


 Sent with iLove


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

At least you aren't stuck with a Spark =)


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I actually prefer that the dealership doesn't wash the car. Since more than likely it would go through the great spinning scratch machine. Back in the fall they sent it through an automated wash and the brushes must have had a bad bearing. The car was covered with white lithium grease smears when I got it back. Took me about 2 hours to get it cleaned up.

Glad you're finally back in the Cruze and no longer taking the Sonic ride of shame.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

99_XC600 said:


> I actually prefer that the dealership doesn't wash the car. Since more than likely it would go through the great spinning scratch machine. Back in the fall they sent it through an automated wash and the brushes must have had a bad bearing. The car was covered with white lithium grease smears when I got it back. Took me about 2 hours to get it cleaned up.
> 
> Glad you're finally back in the Cruze and no longer taking the Sonic ride of shame.


i agree with you . but i think a franchised dealership can proably afford a jet wash . juliet i know you dont want to be known as the bitch but we are not in the playground anymore .... just remeber this the customer İS ALWAYS RİGHT . they are just trying to get away with doing as little as possible


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Whoe this thread is taking off.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad that worked out, still waiting on my axle but I still have my car.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

99_XC600 said:


> I actually prefer that the dealership doesn't wash the car. Since more than likely it would go through the great spinning scratch machine. Back in the fall they sent it through an automated wash and the brushes must have had a bad bearing. The car was covered with white lithium grease smears when I got it back. Took me about 2 hours to get it cleaned up.
> 
> Glad you're finally back in the Cruze and no longer taking the Sonic ride of shame.


Yeah, you make a very good point. 

Their on-site car wash is touch-free (they give you a ticket every time you set foot in the place lol) but I have been hand washing ever since temps were warm enough. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## attrapereves (Jan 6, 2014)

I own a Sonic, but also like the Cruze. I opted for the Sonic because I prefer hatchbacks. I commute to work, so fuel economy is important. Fuel economy on the Turbo Sonic is just a little better than the Cruze. The Cruze certainly drove better on the highway. It felt more stable and less noisy. I also prefer the standard instrument panel on the Cruze vs the limited motorcycle style on the Sonic.

Even though the Cruze is bigger, it didn't feel any different up front. No one ever rides in the back, so that wasn't a concern. One major turn off about the Cruze was the lack of storage for a phone or other electronics.

I'd say the Sonic is marketed towards the 16-25 age group while the Cruze is 25+. 

Basically, if I didn't want a hatchback I would have gone for the Cruze. The trunk Sonics don't look that great to me.


----------

